# Elite: Year One (Discussion)



## Tokiwong (Aug 2, 2004)

*Elite: Year One*

Like Generation Legacy and Project: Daedelus this story takes place in the “Legacy Universe”, a semi-realistic setting where beings of great power exist.  But both of those games take place in 2014, while Elite: Year One takes place in the year 2004 and can be though of as an Elseworld’s kind of game, or maybe it is the real past.  Either way it presents an opportunity for characters to be the first among the eventual tide of super beings that will awe and astonish the earth.

The characters will get to meet many established characters in their “infancy”, perhaps in incarnations that are far different from their “modern” versions.  The game focuses on normal people getting abilities that separate them from baseline humanity.  This means that characters should be fully realized people, who have gained their powers fairly recently, perhaps within the last two to three weeks, leading up the 15th of July.

The game will have less combat on average then the normal superhero game, but that is only because acts of violence have consequences, and using such great power on baselines has some disastrous results.  The game is lethal, and most attacks do lethal damage, and a power stunt is needed to do stun damage.  Powers for the elite should be a tight package of abilities that are either themed or logically connected.

Certain powers are  no-go though: Cosmic Power, Dimensional Travel, Precognition, Sorcery, and Time Travel.  The starting Power Level will be 10, with a few caveats.  You can only have one weakness, you can have more but you only get points for one weakness.  Skills will be 2:1 and the individual characters must spend 10 points on skills to reflect the fact that they have lead ordinary lives up to this point.  No character can spend more then 50 points on any single power including extras, flaws, and power stunts to show that these powers are new, and that the only source is Mutation.  Powers must be related along a theme, and “super science” is not viable at this point in time.  As far as Base Attack and Base Defense are concerned, scores above +5 should be rare, without some kind of background justification.  And no, my character took a summer of Karate does not cut it, and if you are expecting lots of hardcore combat you may be sorely disappointed.

Background wise, for initial concepts before you stat our anything for your character I need a streamlined concept idea.  I don’t want stories, just the basics of what your character is about, if they have any family, and anything that drives them.  The characters should be between eighteen and early thirties.  They should have at least two hooks, be it locations, people, or plots that should be *clearly* spelled out in the concept idea.  Keep it simple like I said, no 4-page stories yet, quick and to the point with all the relevant info, we will have time to get deeper once we have our cast of about four to five characters, a smaller more intimate cast.  Characters can come from anywhere in the world, like Generation Legacy this will be an international game.  Or at least not just USA based; but with the amount of skill points everyone must have, affording  a common language like English should not be a detriment.

Other then that, have fun… please discuss as needed in this thread.

*Timeline of Events in Elite: Year One*

*•	June 5th to June 18th of 2004:* Ghenther’s Comet passes into Earth orbit, and the Earth passes through its tail towards the tail end of its journey through our solar system.  It is a magnificent sight of purple, blue and white in the night sky, and is even visible during the day, like a second brilliant sun.
*•	June 19th, 2004:* Michael McCoy becomes the first documented Elite, in human history after surviving a semi-truck crash.  The truck lost control and swerved onto the sidewalk and just as it was about to crush Michael he was able to create a field of protective energy around himself and was spared from the damage.  
*•	June 24th, 2004:* Michael McCoy goes public with his story and demonstrates his powers for the local Oklahoma City news, catapulting him into the public eye overnight; the news dubs him Miracle Kid, and he is a media darling; despite rampant skepticism to his story
*•	July 2nd, 2004:* Several other individuals are identified worldwide as having abilities that go well beyond the norm.  The stories are too numerous, too visceral, and too televised to be thought of as fakes.  World hysteria begins to rise as questions about the why, and the how become commonplace on the news.
*•	July 4th, 2004:* The first act of violence between the “new” humans and baselines occurs in Italy.  An unidentified male lashes out against a mob of hysterical baselines and fries several of the crowd with what appeared to be a pyrokinetic burst of energy.  Sixteen people were killed, and several dozens more were wounded.  The suspect was never caught but the incident received international attention.
*•	July 7th, 2004:* Several national governments worldwide issue laws that enforce a strict zero tolerance of violence using these strange and unusual abilities and anti-“new” human sentiment rises as people begin to fear these incredible yet strange people.
*•	July 15th, 2004:* The opening stage for Elite: Year One begins on this day with disparate characters linked by their new condition.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 2, 2004)

Neato 

So characters _know_ they have powers and what they are and how to control them?


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 2, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Neato
> 
> So characters _know_ they have powers and what they are and how to control them?



 whatever powers that character has, they know unless you get them uncontrolled or something... but they know they have these abilities, and can use them, though the point limit on the powers is there to reflect that some of the more exotic or powerful powers will take time to grow...

Short answer is yes... but in moderation chances are the character in question has less then three weeks of time with their new abilities... they could have manifested yesterday, either way given the timeline it is an interesting time


----------



## buzzard (Aug 2, 2004)

I have a character idea I'm interested in trying. I'll working on statting him up and submitting him forthwith. 

buzzard


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 2, 2004)

buzzard said:
			
		

> I have a character idea I'm interested in trying. I'll working on statting him up and submitting him forthwith.
> 
> buzzard



 cool, I want background first before we ever see stats


----------



## Velmont (Aug 2, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Background wise, for initial concepts before you stat our anything for your character I need a streamlined concept idea.  I don’t want stories, just the basics of what your character is about, if they have any family, and anything that drives them.




Why do I feel pointed by this remark?   

I am interested in the game. Here a quick concept: 

Jimmy Moore is a criminal. Well-connected, he is one good guy to ask if you want to smuggle something into or out the USA. The police knows about his activities, and Jimmy knows it, but for now, they have just no proof about it, and his client make sure he stay untouchable. Part of the deal, and it is in the best interest of both. Eveything is pretty fine, except for one thing. Maude. This girl is just the most marvelous Jimmy had the chance to meet, but nothing seems to wake her interest for him. Last day, he had a special command to pass. Someone needed an hearth, and black market for organ pay well. The command almost cost Jimmy a lot, when the container was broken. The hearth was cut at many place, but when he touched it, it reform, and even restart to beat. It wasn't hard to add 1 and 1. He was one of those new human kind, and he was able to heal. A smuggler healer. That was the bestjoke Jimmy had heard in a whole year!

I'll stop there... I find that concept inspiring, I think I could write down a lot about him, but that'll be later, if Jimmy is accepted... Hook are pretty easy, he is a smuggler known by the police (maybe watch by FBI or greater organization, who know...), and he is in love with a girl that just doesn't care about him.  He lives in the USA, on the east coast, and have his main base in Florida.

Now, the question. Two feats interest me, but I know many master who doesn't like the use of them. But to represent his organization, I would give him Minions and Sidekick to represent his goons and his lieutenant.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 2, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Now, the question. Two feats interest me, but I know many master who doesn't like the use of them. But to represent his organization, I would give him Minions and Sidekick to represent his goons and his lieutenant.




Because I don't need a life story yet... just a concept 

The feas are cool, but you need to ask yourself.. do you intend for those characters to be invlved in the story a great deal or just be background filler... criminal background is fine, no biggy for me 

So to answer the question the feats are fine... if the character gets used then we can develop further.


----------



## buzzard (Aug 2, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> cool, I want background first before we ever see stats




Fair enough. 

William Beranek is a mathematics professor at Hillsdale college in Missouri. He specializes in theoritical mathematics. Much of his work is done on computers, but the real meat occurs right in his head. 

He starts to get severe headaches. A CAT scan of his head shows a lump growing in his brain. It is location in a section of the brain corresponing to motor control. The doctors tell him that surgery is probably too risky, but tumors of this sort often respond to radiation treatment. He acedes to their reccomendations and undergoes the radiation treatment. The cancer is destroyed, but as with much cancer treatment there is often a cost. His is crippled for life with his legs rendered useless. 

However something else came of this. The intense radiation acting on his brain triggered latent mutations activing a host of mental powers, some of which even compensate for his disability. Also his intelligence seems to have increased markedly.  He tends to keep his powers under wraps, being rather afraid that they will interefere with his academic standing as well as causing trouble for his wife and young son. A group of violent anti-globalization activists begin to strike at Hillsdale College, which advocates free market policies. One evening after working late on a particularly interesting problem, he stumbles on a group of the activists planting a bomb in the science bulding in which he works. Using his mutant abilities, he knocks them all out and leaves them for security. Rumors begin to abound about a mutant working on campus, but Professor Beranek merely keeps his head down. He is in dread of his abilities becoming known. However the rumors persist, and he just awaits the inevitable- exposure. 

buzzard


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 2, 2004)

buzzard said:
			
		

> Fair enough.
> 
> William Beranek is a mathematics professor at Hillsdale college in Missouri. He specializes in theoritical mathematics. Much of his work is done on computers, but the real meat occurs right in his head.
> 
> ...



 sounds good... he should be worried... those protestors could sue his pants off  even if they were comitting wrong  I like the family... I do


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 2, 2004)

*BTW* if you really want to play a younger version of a Legacy character let me know... and we can work that out


----------



## Samnell (Aug 2, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *BTW* if you really want to play a younger version of a Legacy character let me know... and we can work that out



 Well Mark would be six... But that wouldn't be much fun even if it met the requirements. Must think...must remember how to think...School has made stupider...


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 2, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Well Mark would be six... But that wouldn't be much fun even if it met the requirements. Must think...must remember how to think...School has made stupider...



 LOL meant the older characters already established in Legacy... like some asked about Kensei... LOL but yeah take your time, I will be much more selective then in the past


----------



## Agamon (Aug 2, 2004)

And I'm the one who wants to be Kensai.   Everything we know about him so far comes from since he joined JE, so I'll try and fill in some of the earlier stuff.  A more formal concept to come...


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 2, 2004)

I just missed the sign-up for your most recent game.  Gimme a couple hours to try to come up with something interesting for this one.  Sounds like fun, and not entirely different from the game I'm running in which super abilities are a very new phenomenon.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 2, 2004)

*Aine Dannon*

The character, Aine, is a Lady of an Irish Noble family dating back to the Celtic Ard Tiarna, with an arranged marriage that she has managed to put off in order for her to finish her residency and earn her Psychology degree in New York. She is sort of living out her last hurrah before she has to return home and marry Lord Amon Gavin. She and her roommate, Morgan, live in a rather spacious apartment paid for by Lord Gareth Dannon, who has also been paying Morgan's tuition, since a Lady alone in New York would be unseemly. They are both resident's at the same hospital, going through their Pediatric Obstetrics rotation.

Aine's powers play into her heritage and appearance. Her power is Illusion, and a few tricks that she can do with it, like enhancing her beauty, or invisibility. Her weakness is psychological, rather humorous for a psychologist, at any rate, she believes her powers come to her from the Sidhe, or High Court of Faerie. She cannot speak a single word that is false, though she may attempt to shade the truth, or leave things out. She also cannot use her powers against those holding salt, or if salt is touching her, (salt is a purifying object in celtic mythology). Also, Iron gives her problems, if she believes something is Iron, she cannot use her powers while it is touching her skin.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 2, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> LOL meant the older characters already established in Legacy... like some asked about Kensei... LOL but yeah take your time, I will be much more selective then in the past



 I've got the germ of an idea, but it'll need some work. Should be up tomorrow, most likely.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 2, 2004)

Okay, here goes...

Gordon Aster, 28, is a brilliant untenured post-doc and rising star in the field of theoretical physics.  His studies (mostly mathimatical models and gedanken experiments) focus on such things as string theory, dimensional folding, and quantum mechanics.  Shortly after Earth passed through the comet's tail, everything became clear to Gordon - he can comprehend and manipulate the spatial nature of the universe at its most fundamental level.  He can fold space in such a way as to observe distant places or momentarily join them.

(In game terms, Gordon has ESP and teleportation abilities.)

The revelation rocked Gordon to the core and essentially short-circuited his career by making his research useless.  He fears to publish his knowledge, however, as it is so comprehensive and so powerful that it could easily be used as a weapon long before peaceful applications would be developed.  He is left at a cross-roads in life, unsure as to how to proceed.

Parents are still alive - father is a high school science teacher and his mother teaches art part time at a community college.  Gordon married while in grad school, but he and his wife are separated and on opposite coasts of the US, each pursuing their own research.  Gordon knows deep down that it is a prelude to divorce, but he keeps holding out hope that they'll reconcile.  (Hook #1 - relationship woes and/or his wife's research subject...open ended...could come into play.)

(Hook #2) - Part of Gordon's doctoral research was done at Los Alamos National Laboratory under a DOD grant.  While the subject matter was mostly theoretical and compartmentalized, Gordon saw enough things during his tenure there that he is starting to piece together a more distressing picture of some black military programs.  And being a former employee of this project, certain operatives may periodically check up on him.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 2, 2004)

Two hours until I have two days off!  Weee!  I'll probably get a chance to post a concept thingy later this afternoon.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 2, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The feas are cool, but you need to ask yourself.. do you intend for those characters to be invlved in the story a great deal or just be background filler...




Good question. And I would answer, yeah, I want them to be more than background, but not something in first plan. I think I would take only Minions (the lieutenant being the highest level minion...). I don't think they will ever enter a fight if there is one, I see them more like some human ressources that I don't need a favor to use. Anyway, I'll first write down the full background, and see the real use after that.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 2, 2004)

Jason McAllister

Jason is a hard working construction worker for Maynard Construction, a large development firm that has divisions engaged in construction contracts from home-building to factories to skyscrapers.  Showing good promise in the field, the company is paying for Jason to be schooled as an engineer, something he is applying himself to.  While his boss, Melvin Maynard, and various supervisors have taken Jason under their wings, so-to-speak, in recent weeks, they have taken more than their normal interest since Jason's powers, the ability to change his form to substances harder than flesh and bone (alternate form), have surfaced.  The strength he adds has improved his productivity... and suddenly decreased the need for a fair number of construction workers on projects Jason is involved in.  (That'd be hook #1)

Jason (25) takes care of his kid brother Alan (16) who is living with him instead of their disfunctional family.  His father (Mark) is an abusive alcoholic, and their mother (Melissa) much the same.  All of them live in New York.  His parents are not very supportive regarding Jason's sudden powers; his kid brother thinks it's way cool.  Jason's grandfather, Micky, is exceedingly well-to-do, wealthy through clever business arrangements and dealings that Jason is not privy to.  They have a good relationship, and Micky considers Jason the only one of his immediate family worth a damn.  Jason doesn't rely on Micky financially however, and hasn't ever asked for handouts.  (That'd be a nice big family hook #2).

And for fun, Jason has served a term in the Army, and is currently a member of the reserves (Hook #3).

Hope that covers the basics


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 2, 2004)

I'd be interested in taking part. Here's my submission. I wasn't entirely sure what you were looking for in terms of plot hooks, but I hope they're adequate. I've been following your Legacy story hour (And Agamon's Project Daedalus, and...well, actually, I read pretty much all of the M&M PbPs on ENWorld.   ), and I'm really intrigued by the universe.   

Christopher 'Chris' Jones. Caucasian male, age 22, brown hair, green eyes.

Summary: Christopher Jones is an incredibly intelligent 22 year old scientist, who was brought up and educated in the UK, but moved to American to work for VanDyne Industries after he completed his second university degree. (He has degrees in Biology and Genetics.) He's fascinated by science, but has always felt his life was missing something, that it was all somehow too easy. He's always been able to live easily, succeeding with no real effort. A week ago, he found that he was able to move at a speed far above the human level, even running up walls and over water. He's been using the VanDyne labs to examine his new condition, hoping to find a genetic reason for it. Chris has also been contemplating doing something useful with his powers, but isn't entirely sure what. For once in his life he's uncertain how to proceed and feels confused..and he quite enjoys it.

Plot Hooks: Christopher works for VanDyne Industries, a company on the cutting edge of genetic research. VanDyne designs GM foods and has been experimenting with genetically modifying animals, though this is still in the test stages. They’re rumoured to be a little…ethically flexible, too. Christopher is sure they’d be delighted to find one of their employees is a metahuman: which is why he intends to make sure they never find out. But the only place with the resources he needs to continue his examination of his altered genetic makeup is the VanDyne lab…(Hook #1)

The greatest threat to Christopher’s secrecy and contemplated new life isn’t VanDyne, however. Rather, it’s Kelly. Kelly is Christopher’s on again/off again girlfriend, a 24 year old up-and-coming lawyer. Kelly tends to be quick-tempered, and often gets angry with Christopher for seeming to pay more attention to his work than her. At the moment, she’s apparently not seeing him, which has allowed Chris some breathing space to test his abilities. But Kelly has a key to the apartment, and will doubtless return to take up their relationship again. Chris really does likes Kelly, but right now, he’s nervous; she’s very clever and extremely observant, and Chris fears that once she’s back in his life, his secret may not remain such for very long. Why is this a problem? Well, two reasons, mainly. Kelly has been somewhat vocal over the dangers of the newly discovered metahumans recently…and her brother Mark is a journalist. (Hook #2)


Family: Alan Jones, father, age 51. Worked as a civil servant, now retired. Resident in the UK.
             Mary Jones, mother, age 52. Worked as a secretary, now likewise retired. Resident in the UK.
             Notes: Christopher is an only child. He calls his parents an average of once a fortnight, and is conscientious about keeping in touch. He’s been contemplating a visit, now that he doesn’t need a plane to get to England…and still isn’t sure whether to inform his parents of his new abilities.

Powers: Christopher can move at an extremely accelerated rate with no real effort. He can run up sheer walls and over water without falling or sinking while so running. However, Chris’s powers have one major limitation: they require ambient light to function. Chris hypothesises that his body in some way coverts the light into a power source, enabling his superhuman feats of speed. If in a place with no light, such as a pitch-black windowless room or a sewer, Christopher’s powers do not function. [NB: This is basically the Power Source Flaw from Energy Control, adapted for Super Speed. I think it's quite a cool limitation...and it lets me call him Lightspeed. Go go Gadget names!   ]

Hope that's neither too much or too little to be going on with!


----------



## Mimic (Aug 2, 2004)

Samantha (Sam) Crayton

Sam started life out on the wrong side of the tracks in east LA, that is until her mother met and married a weathy man, (they met at a hotel that her mother was working at) and moved them all to one of his Beverly Hills homes.

Now Sam had a new house and went to the best schools, she hated it. She didn't fit in, she had no friends. The other girls made fun of her mixed background (Mexican/Caucasian), the way she talked, her choice in clothing, pretty much everything. The guys constantly hit on her figuring she was easy (the rumors the other girls started didn't help.)

The one thing that helped her through the day was acting, she was always part of the school plays as well as the local theater, acting helped her forget the problems she was having.

After the comet passed she noticed that her dexerity and agility were alot better then they used to be but the real surprise came when she was running late and had to get ready for a role, she was in a near panic she would never be ready by the time she was to be on stage. Then it happened, her skin got hot and some pain spread through her body, when she looked in a mirror someone else was looking back. Somehow she had morphed into the character she was supposed to play.

She kept her ability secret. Figuring that she could make some quick cash, she contacted some old friends and they got her in contact with some very bad people. She couriered a couple of times until something went very wrong.

During an exchange a couple of cops wandered into the meeting place and tried to arrest everyone, shots were fired and a few people were hit. Sam ran and never looked back. To this day she is uncertain if anyone is still looking for her luckily she was carefull never to let anyone see what she really looked like...

hooks a plenty from that short background.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 2, 2004)

Thomas Ryan O'Donnel  (Portal)

Ryan was your typical colledge student doing the 'need to get spending money' gig on campus as part of a sleep deprivation trial. About a week into the study he 'passed out' by way of just vanishing from the room. He woke up 10 hours later in his room where he'd apprently just 'appeared'(his live in girl friend didn't hadle the sudden appearence too well and left him. )

Up to that time, Ryan had lived a fairly normal life, growing up in North Carolina where his family had lived for the better part of 200 years as first Yeomen farmers then small businessmen. He had signed up to Duke University on a football scholarship (wisely heeding his father's advice about teh specifics of the scholarship, since he spent most of his first season down for a torn achillies tendon and eventually having to drop off the team after it never quite healed right). He settled on a dual major in business administration and computer science, looking to move out of the familie's hardware business for a shot as systems adminstation manager for one of the growing Banking concerns in the Charlotte, NC area.

The emergence of his talent pretty much has derailed that for the time being. Since his powers emergence he's been part of a major study between the Duke Medical Colledge and the High Energy Physical department of MIT. His (thus far) unique ability to teleport over distances seems to be growing as well as his talent for adapting his power to new situations. He's gone distances up to 1/2 a mile so far and pulled off multible teleports up close within a very short space of time (though he did suffer from massive exhuastion)

(will do more.. that was the gist of what came to me so far today)


----------



## Samnell (Aug 2, 2004)

Ok. Here's a go. I kept embellishing to be sufficiently hook-a-licious, but I could always add more on top too.

     Jan Sverak is a student pursuing his PhD in Medieval history at Oxford. The son of Czech exiles who fled their home after the crackdown following Prague Spring, he spent the first half of his life living in London. When the Iron Curtain fell, the Sveraks returned to Czechoslovakia in 1993 and his father began a successful career in politics. Uncomfortable slightly in his ancestral home and greatly with his father’s increasingly hardline nationalist platform, Jan returned to Britain to finish his education. At the same time his mother took a position teaching Czech literature in Canada, uncomfortable around her husband’s new political contacts. He has no siblings.

 Estranged from his family, Jan grew very close to his Latin instructor, the famously eccentric Dr. Sidney Silby-Bryce. The good doctor tried repeatedly and without success to interest Jan in Antiquity instead of the Middle Ages, which became a running joke between them.   Buried deep in royal charters from the Anglo-Saxon period one night, Jan’s studies were interrupted by a power outage. On investigation he found a group of physics students had set up a Tesla coil outside and were enjoying the spectacle, which Jan noted was announced on one of those student bulletins he never read. Seeing Dr. Silby-Bryce in the admiring crowd, Jan decided to be a good sport about it and went to get a closer look at the roaring, sparking electrical contraption. But as luck would have it the students weren’t careful enough with the Faraday cage containing their coil and as Jan approached some ten thousand watts blew straight into him.

 Jan took the whole charge of the coil and possibly saved dozens of bystanders in the process and woke unharmed, but with an instinctive ability to control and generate electricity. This rapidly drew the attention of the Physics department and left Jan more than a little bewildered and not sure what to do with himself. He isn’t entirely fond of the idea of being studied. His father is in contact with him again, full of talk of rebuilding bridges and renewing family ties. Jan doesn’t know if he should suspect the motives behind the repeated phone calls or not.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 2, 2004)

Good concepts so far... so many good ones... man I am overwhelmed!


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 3, 2004)

All of these PhDs and college proffessors, the game could be called the brain trust.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 3, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> All of these PhDs and college proffessors, the game could be called the brain trust.



 I like intellectual characters. Mark's sort of the exception to my normal rule. I am a bit surprised by all the intellectuals everyone else is putting out, though.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 3, 2004)

I guess I will have to make the game somewhat intellectual


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 3, 2004)

Heh, the idea just came to me including the degree-ey goodness. Plus, I think it'd be fun to play a speedster whose highest stat isn't Dexterity! (Yes, Dex'll be second highest. But that's not the point.   ) People never expect the speedster to be one of the smart ones...though if he ends up being in this game, he'll likely be around the group average!


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 3, 2004)

Guess that means my 'porter would be the 'Joe Dirt' of the group eh? 

"Well Ma'am mah IQ is only 130.. Ah'm de dummy of de group.." 

LOL


----------



## buzzard (Aug 3, 2004)

"Sorry maam, but I figure I ought to apologize in advance. You see our buddy here might say something stupid since he's only a rocket scientist."

buzzard


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 3, 2004)

Damn you, buzzard! Thanks to your comment, I came _this_ close to spitting tea all over my keyboard!


----------



## Calinon (Aug 3, 2004)

Heh, I'm being rapidly eliminated by virtue of being a construction worker.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 3, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Heh, I'm being rapidly eliminated by virtue of being a construction worker.




Why so, being a construction worker doesn't mean that you are dumb. The highest IQ ever recorded had for job to clean a school. Yeap, pass his days to clean the mess of students and teachers dumber than him, so why you wouldn;t be as bright as those PhD.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 3, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Heh, I'm being rapidly eliminated by virtue of being a construction worker.




That just means we have a better chance of playing, I mean who wants a whole team of super smart people.

They would just sit around all day discussing quantum physics...


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey! We could be 'Justice Elite: MENSA'!


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm interested, have a concept.


Frida Freling is a native-born German in her late 20's, who was working as a real estate agent in Berlin when her powers first manifested.  Born in Bayern, she moved to Berlin after completing University in Munich, where she received a business degree and completed the equivalent of an MBA.

While showing a house to a young Russian couple moving into the country to start a business, Frida collapsed in the throws of visions (Postcognition).  When she regained consciousness in the hospital later that evening, the visions continued unabated as the doctors and attendants came in contact with her.  She also found that she could not escape the noises of the hospital itself -- sounds and smells from the basement came to her like they were in the next room (Super Senses, Telescopic Senses).  She nearly went mad the first night, and the doctors finally isolated her in a padded cell.  While this lessened the niose in her head some, the relief was only temporary as her senses bounded from within her, touching places as far away as her childhood home (ESP) and even as far as the minds of childhood friends (Telepathy).

She spent the better part of a week in and out of consciousness and lucidity, trying to bring her rampant mind under rein, until finally she awoke on July 12 to absolute mental quiet.  The doctors conducted tests for the next several days, but could find nothing wrong with her... but she knew better.  The quiet was self-induced -- Frida, in her ferverish rantings, had found a way to rein it all in, focus it, use at her command... and so she choose to turn it off while the doctors tested, until the doctors released her on July 15, and until she could return to her home.


Frida did what any good person would do -- she made an anonymous call to the Polizei upon being released.  Later that evening, the home she had been showing the young couple a week before was entered and a number of bodies were exhumed; the previous owner had been luring prostitutes to his home and murdering them for the better part of 30 years.  He had put the house on the market and left the country several months earlier.  It did wonders for her conscious, but nothing could help her business; in the week during which she was hospitalized, many of her clients had opted to select another realtor after information had leaked out about her 'condition.'  She still has a handful of clients with several properties under her sales control.  (Hook 2: Properties with potential)


Frida is unwed, and lives alone in a studio in Berlin.  Her closest relatives live in Bayern -- her estranged father and her twin sister, Fran.  Her parents divorced after her mother became ill; her mother died not long after her father left, while Frida was in University.  She hasn't spoken to her father in five years, since her mother's funeral, and hasn't seen Fran for about two years: Fran works as a Realschule teacher in Bayern.  (Family: Hook)


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 4, 2004)

I am insane... work the stats up people... this may be a huge cast... damn you and your nice hook filled characters... once we get the characters stated out with more refined backgrounds and GM-tuning I will be selecting about 4-6; I am not trying to be elitist... just keep my sanity


----------



## buzzard (Aug 4, 2004)

*character*

unneeded.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 4, 2004)

Aine Dannon
PL 10

Female, Size: Medium; INIT: +8, DEF: 20(30 W/Charismatic Dodge)/20 Mental/15 Flat; SPEED 30; MELEE +2, RANGED +7, MENTAL +8, SV: DMG +2, FORT 0, REF +6, WILL +7; STR 8, DEX 18, CON 10, INT 16, WIS 20, CHA 20.

SKILLS: Bluff +26(5), Diplomacy +32(7), Drive +5(1), Innuendo +18(3), Knowledge: Psychology +8(5), Knowledge: Celtic Mythology +8(5), Medicine +10(5), Sense Motive +14(7), Taunt +22(5)

FEATS: Assesment, Attack Focus(Mental Blast), Attractive, Dodge, Evasion, Evaluate,Heroic Surge, Fame, Imp. Initiative, Independently Wealthy, Indomitable Will, Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes, True Sight, Wealthy

Powers: Glamor +10(Effects: Illusion, Area, Mental Blast, Subtle; Flaw: Creatures Only, Restricted [cannot be used when touching Iron or Salt, or when the target is holding salt]; Power Stunts: Dual Damage(Mental Blast), Enchanting Prescence, Stuning Aura, Cloak of Glamor, Wil 'O the Wisp; 4pp, 50pp
-Enchanting Prescence +10(effects: Charismatic Dodge, Super Charisma, Intimidating Prescence, Subtle; net 4pp; stunt)
-Stuning Aura +10(effects: Stun, Area, Concentration, Sustained, Selective, Subtle; Flaws: Full Action, Touch Range; net 4pp; stunt)
-Cloak of Glamor +10(effects: Invisibility, Area, Selective, Subtle; net 4pp; stunt)
-Wil 'O the Wisp +10(effects: Snare, Area, Mental, Subtle; 4pp, stunt)

Pistol +4(Lethal, 1pp; 4PP)

Weakness:
2pts, Minor Quirk: Sidhe Honor, Unable to speak a word that is not true
5pts, Moderate Quirk: Psychosomatic Damage, must make a DC 10 Will save when injured by something she believes to be Iron or suffer an additional Stun hit


I have a zipped Excel sheet of Aine, actually, its a very good program by a guy named simpson.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 4, 2004)

Appearance: Aine has firey red hair to match her personality that hangs almost to her shoulders.  Her eyes are green like a cats, and like a cat, she is a nimble and wiry.  She stands 5 feet tall, and weighs only 83 lbs.

Personality: Aine has a firey personality, curious to a fault, she makes the perfect listener.  She is passionate to a fault, though she is generally able to control her passions when its important.  She has a love of life, and is the embodiment of the song Livin lavida loca.  Aine is a Pschology Major and she is about to enter medical school.  She completed Harvard with straight A's on Willpower, helped along by her natural intelligence.  She is also heavily interested in Celtic mythology, family mythology actually as the Dannon Families are involved in mythic Tir Na Nog.  Aine believes that she was granted her powers from the Sidhe, the High Court of Fairy.  According to that belief, she has sub-consciously adopted the mannerisms of the Fae.  She cannot lie, she can leave things out and shade the truth, but she can speak no word that is not truth.  

History: Aine is a decendent of one of the Ard Tiarna(Kings) of Celtic Ireland.  Unlike the English meanig of the word, the title of Ri(King) was given to lords regardless of the size of their teritory.  Tiarna and Ard Tiarna came into use later on, with Ard Tiarna standing for high lord, one of those controlling a larger territory.  While that area has shrunk over the centuries, Aine is still noble by birth and extremely wealthy.  As part of a noble family she is technically a Lady, and has the attendant problems that come with it, namely an arranged marriage to a Lord of another family.  Not that she doesn't love Amon, she is lucky in that, but she does not have much choice.  She has managed to put off the wedding, which was scheduled for her 21st birthday, until after she has graduated from Medical School.  Aine has graduated from Harvard with a Pre-med degree and is currently doing her Residency in a New York City hospital.  She lives in a spacious apartment, paying its expense entirely from family funds, including her roommate Morgan's share of the rent as well.  Morgan is on a Scholarship from Aine's father, she gets to do everything Aine does, including an allowance, just to maintain Aine's safety, a girl alone in a City that has a reputation like New York...


----------



## Calinon (Aug 4, 2004)

*Jason McAllister (PL10)*

*Statistics:*  PL10; Init +3; Defense 15/12/14 (+2 base, +3 dex, +2 wis); Speed 30 feet, Elasticity 50 feet; BAB +1; Attack H2H +3 (+10S/L); SV Dmg +5, Fort +5, Ref +3, Will +2; Str 14, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Skills:*  Balance +11[8], Climb +14[4], Concentration +6[4], Diplomacy +6[4], Drive +7[4], Knowledge: Engineering +10[6], Listen +6[4], Medicine +4[2], Profession: Construction +10[8], Read Lips +5[4], Repair +7[6], Sense Motive +4[2], Spot +10[8]

*Feats:  *Ambidexterity, Endurance, Durability*, Greater Fortitude, Immunity* (critical hits, penetrating attacks, suffocation, pressure, starvation, poison, disease, cold, electricity, fire, radiation), Skill Focus (Engineering), Toughness

_*indicates only while in alternate form (no flaw taken or I'd be taking most as extras of my power)_

*Powers:  *Alternate Form: Solid +8 [_Stunt:_ Semisolid, Stun Damage (solid only), Lifting (solid only); _Flaw:_ Touch; _Source_: Mutation, Cost 4PP]; Sensory Protection +5 [_Source_: Mutation, Cost 1PP]_;_ Mental Protection +5 [_Source_: Mutation, Cost 2PP]

_Note:  Stunts aren't flawed.  Also, he doesn't realize he has innate protections outside those granted when he is in alternate form._

*Vitals:* _Gender:_ Male; _Age:_ 25; _Height:_ 6'2"; _Weight:_ 220 lbs; _Hair:_ Brown; _Eyes:_ Green; _Languages:_ English

*COST:* abilities 26, combat 7, skills 30, feats 34, powers 53, weakness 0, total 150.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 4, 2004)

*Gordon Aster - "Bender"*
Male, 6'2", 160 lbs; messy brown hair, blue-gray eyes; typically wears jeans, hiking boots, and dress shirt.

Str 10 (+0)
Dex 16 (+3)
Con 14 (+2)
Int 20 (+5)
Wis 12 (+1)
Cha 10 (+0)

Init +3
Hero Points 5
BAB +2 (melee +2, ranged +5/6)
BDB +2 (defense 15)

Move (30'; teleport 50', 100' as full, or 204,800' (~38 miles) as sprint)
Dmg +2
Fort +2
Ref +3
Will +1

*Feats:*  Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Talented (Physics, Math), Photographic Memory, Penetrating Attack (Teleport) x2

*Skills:*  Computers 3 (8/10), Language (German), Repair 6 (11), Science: Physics 10 (17/19), Science: Chemistry 2 (7/9), Knowledge: Math 6 (11/13)

*Powers:*
ESP 10 (20pts)

Teleportation 10 [Extras: Ranged x2 (normal), Stunt: Extended Teleport) (42pts)

Bend Space (as Deflection) 8 [Extras: Rapid x2 (reaction), Reflection] (40pts)


*Weakness:*  Vulnerable (Energy: Magnetism and Gravity) - chose two types as they're both uncommon and conceptually "interfere" with his powers.


*Personality:*
Gordon Aster is bookish and somewhat introverted, unless he can find someone with whom to discuss physics theory (shop, as he puts it).  His research is his first (and if you ask his wife, only) love.  He is disdainful of physical aggression and office/academia politics.

Now that he has acquired his powers, Gordon is unsure of what to do with himself.  The focus of his life no longer holds any significant surprises for him.  He would like to put his abilities to good use, but fears that certain higher powers might try to take advantage of him for military or other sinister purposes.

*Relationships:*
Gordon's parents are both still alive, living in a modest house in LaCrosse, Wisconsin.  His father, Donald, teaches high school mathematics.  His mother teaches art part time at the local community college and runs a studio with the balance of her time.  They are proud of Gordon's success as a physicist and he tries to keep in touch with them when he can be bothered to remember to call.

At age 23, while in grad school, Gordon met at soon married Lauren Burnett - a grad student in genetics.  Like Gordon, Lauren was a rising star in her field and spent much of her time buried in her studies.  Their relationship had a torrid and passionate beginning, but the incredible demands of both of their studies and research started to put a great strain on things.  After earning their PhD's near simultaneously, opportunities took them in different directions - literally.  Gordon took a post-doc position at Stanford and Lauren took one at Duke.  They remain civil and occasionally share a passionate weekend, but the mutual visits, phone calls, and email have been less and less frequent.

*History:*
Gordon was born and raised in LaCrosse, Wisconsin.  Earned his undergrad in physics at MIT.  He then traveled cross-country to UCLA where he did his graduate and doctoral studies, meeting and marrying Lauren along the way.  While doing his doctoral thesis, Gordon also spent considerable time doing research at Los Alamos National Lab under a DOD grant.

He has spent the last couple years studying string theory, dimensional folding, and quantum physics as a post-doc at Stanford.  He has a number of papers to his name and has gained a reputation in the physics world as a rising star.

Aside from his marriage, things seemed to be going fine for Gordon until shortly after Earth passed through the comet's tail.  One day it hit him - a complete comprehension of how the universe functions at its most fundamental level.  With that understanding also came the ability to bend and fold space, literally causing two places in space to temporarily overlap.  This power allows him to see and hear distant places, as well as teleport himself or others.

His research no longer holds any interest for him.  He fears how his parents and wife might react to learning about his new-found powers.  Worse, he fears what the government might think about his powers - either as a tool or a threat.  For the moment, Gordon is keeping a tight lid on things until he can decide what to do next with his life.


*Point Breakdown:*  Stats (22), BAB/BDB (10), Feats (12), Skills (14), Powers (102), Weakness (-10)


----------



## Velmont (Aug 4, 2004)

Jimmy Moore

PL: 10 , Male, Size: Medium; INIT: +0, DEF 15/13(flat)/16(mental); SPEED 30; MELEE +3, RANGED +4, MENTAL +5, SV: DMG +2, FORT +2, REF +2, WILL +5; STR 12, DEX 14, CON 14, INT 16, WIS 16, CHA 18. 

SKILLS: Bluff [+12/8], Computer [+4/1], Diplomacy [+15/7], Drive [+3/1], Forgery [+11/8], Gather Information [+15/7], Innuendo [+13/8], Intimidate [+14/8], Knowledge(Geography) [+6/3], Knowledge(History) [+5/2], Language [-/2] Listen [+6/3], Search [+6/3], Sense Motive [+11/8], Sleight of Hand [+12/8], Spot [+6/3]

FEATS: Assessment, Attractive, Connected, Hero's Luck x2, Headquater, Iron Will, Inspire, Leadership, Minions, Startle, Surprise Strike, Wealth

POWERS: 
Healing (extra: Regrowth) [+10] Source: Mutation
Hold-Out Pistol [+3] (extra: Subtle, flaw: Use(8 bullets)) Source: Science
_Note: The Hold-Out pistol is a small pistol that can be easily hidden on self and come with a silencer. The Subtle extra would allow a possible Sleight of Hand check to hide it if the silencer is unmounted, and the silencer made it harder ot hear when mounted. His small size allow only a clip of 8 bullets._

WEAKNESS: None

COST: abilities 30, combat 12, skills 41, feats 24, powers 43, weakness 0, total 150.

BACKGROUND:

*Red Light Nigthclub, Miami, Two weeks ago*
In the tres chic Red Light Nigthclub in Miami, a woman is sitting in a corner. The music of a remix success of Janet Jackson is playing. The average age of the people in the club must be aout 30 years old. Everyone is single, at least for the night, except for that woman, who is waiting. A man approach the table with two drinks in his hands. The man is about 6 feet talls, short hairs and have a two days beard. He looks handsome in his fashion clothing. The dark red light doesn't allow to see his facial traits. He put the drink in front of the woman.

"I thought you would like a Bloody Mary"
"Thanks, and what a sweetheart like you do in this club."
"I have a lonely heart to give."
"I would gladly take it."

The man sits next to her and give a quick look around and than look back at the woman. She sees for the first time his eyes. They are of light color, maybe blue, but hard to tell under this light, but they are beautifull she thinks. She got back to her senses, now that she knows it is time for business.

"My son need that heart. Tell your price, and it's yours."
"I don't normally trade in this domain, but for you, I'll do an exception. A young boy in Cuba is ill. He got the cancer. The brain is deeply affected, but the heart seems untouch. He will surely die this month, so you'll have it at the end of the month, maybe sooner. As time is precious for that kind of parcel, I'll have to use a more unsafe way than usual, which mean more danger and more hand to pay."

The man take a paper and write a number on it. and pass it to the woman.

"That's not cheap, but it seems fair. You got a deal."
"I'll contact you as soon as I have news of that kid."

The woman stand up and leave the place. The man stay there, and stare at the bar, where the barmaid is rushing to make some drink. He find her beautifull, but, so use to be drag by the people who come here, she never cared abour his advance. Maybe, some day, an opportunity will show up.

*Moore's Mansion, Miami, 8 days ago.*
The man is sitting on the edge of the pool. He drinks a Bloody Ceasar, and he is talking with a another man. The latest looks much like the first one.

"Jimmy, I know I am annoying, but you should stop your business. The police is watching you, and they will get you sooner or later."
"Wallace, it is because you are my brother that I allow you to annoy me with that. You know, they have nothing on me and won't ever. I am just an honest trader, that's all."
"Honest trader for sure, and smuggler too."
"Brother, I wouldn't even try to break the law. Even if it was to not pay my taxes or driving over the speed limits. You are in the police yourself, and you show me such a good example that I can only follow."
"You are ridiculous, stop lying like that."
"Please, brother, I didn't invite you to start a fight. I wanted simply to talk about all and nothing. How goes mother?"
"Not well. AIDS is killing her. She is even more ill than the last time. She must stay lying all the day at the hospital. If only father was still alive, she would have a better moral. At least, the nurse who takes care of her all knows her."
"Such a shame that a nurse catch AIDS. If only the hospital would have been more carefull. Let's go. I havn't seen her for a week. A visit of both her son will only make her day brigther."

*Downtown, Miami, 3 days ago.*
The clubs are closing, and Jimmy waits outside the Red Light. He sees the waitress finally getting out. She is the owner of the club, so it is natural she get out last Jimmy say to himself. Finally, she get out. The lock the door and starts to walk.

"Hi, you want a lift?"

The barmaid looks at Jimmy. She stare a moment and than say.

"You never quit it seems. You try to drag me for how much time now?"
"Not enough it seems."
"Because you have a nice car and you are good looking, you think every woman will walk to your feet."
"I hope not, or life would become dull. So, you want a ride, Maude?"
"Don't call me Maude. It's not because it is written on my badge that I will allow you to use it outside my club."
"That doesn't answer my question."
"No, I'll take a taxi. Good Night."

On that, she walks away, entering the taxi that was waiting at the corner of the street.

_Why I am so clumsy with that girl. I really need to think up twice next time before doing something that stupid._

Jimmy's phone start to ring. He answers and listen for a moment.

"Proceed."

He search his pocket for a small phonebook, and he compose a number.

"The parcel will arrive in 12 hours."

*Local Airport, Miami, 2 days ago.*
A plane lands. When it comes to a stop, two guys walk out, one with a small container in his hands. Jimmy and Frederich are waiting near an hangar. The two men walks up to them. They all enter the hangar.

"You have the parcel. All is fine?"
"Yes" says the one carrying the container.
"Here the address. The car is waiting outside the hangar, on the other side."

The guy takes the address given by Jimmy and start to walk to the car, but on his way, he trips. The container fall on the ground and his content is spill on the ground as it broke. The heart roll on many meters and finish next to a metal barrel.

"You son of a b***h!" shout Jimmy

Jimmy grabs the heart. The metal barrel is broken, and a small piece of metal has cut deeply the heart. Jimmy become red and turn to stare at the carrier. Jimmy is red.

"YOU!" he said angrily "YOU'LL PAY FO..." he suddenly stops and stares at the heart he has in his hand. It is beating. The heart is beating in his hand. Staring at it, he sees that the cut is now just a light cut. The cut close completly, leaving no scare. "Find a new container, FAST!"

A few moment later, Jimmy put the heart in the new container and give it to the man who was with the carrier. "You take charge of it from here." That man leave, and Jimmy stays in the hangar with Frederich and the first carrier.

Jimmy takes a kinfe and grab the hand of the clumsy carrier. "Don't move, or it will hurt even more." He cut a deep cut on the back of the carrier's hand. "Nothing you won't heal." Jimmy put his hand on the carrier wound. As he removed it, the wound is close. Jimmy starts to smile.

"What a gift. Imagine that Frederich. I can heal wounds. A godly gift in my hands. Imagine that. If someone make me trouble, I just capture him, wound him, and heal him. I wil be able to make him suffer like Promethee, who's heart was eaten every day just to grow back." Jimmy looks back at the carrier. "You're still here. You've heard nothing. Understand? Fine. Leave!"

The carrier quickly leave. When he is finally out of hearshot.

"I think I just scared him, and seriously. If he thinks I am ready to do that, he will think twice before playing the clumsy guy. For now, keep that secret. Imagine what I can do with that. It would be easy to create a shadow clinic and make lot's of money out of it. Yeah, That's a good idea, but first, I need to know how far extend that power. I think I will make a visit to my mother in the next few days."


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 4, 2004)

Christopher 'Chris' Jones, aka Lightspeed.

Statistics: PL10; Init +4; Defense 28/14/15 (+4 base, +4 dex, +10 super-speed, +1 wis); Speed 80 feet; BAB +3; Attack H2H +7 (+11S/L); SV Dmg +2/+16(evasion), Fort +2, Ref +16, Will +1; Str 12, Dex 18, Con 14, Int 20, Wis 12, Cha 14.

Skills: Acrobatics +9[5], Balance +11[5], Computers +10[5], Diplomacy +7/+10(attractive)[5], Drive +6[2], Language [4], Listen +5[4], Spot +5[4], Science:Biology +15[10], Science:Chemistry +15[10], Science:Genetics +15[10], Sciencehysics +15[10].

Feats: Attack Finesse, Attractive, Dodge, Evasion, Heroic Surge, Lightning Reflexes, Move-By Attack, Photographic Memory, Wealth. (Are you using the optional Wealth feats? If not, guess I have 2 more points to put into skills!  )

Powers: Super-Speed +10 (Power Stunts: Dual Damage, Wall Run, Water Run, Whirlwind; Extras: Mach One Punch; Flaws: Limited [Doesn’t apply to Initiative], Restricted [Power Source: Light]; Source: Mutation; Cost: 4 pp/rank; 48 pp)

Vitals: Gender: Male; Age: 22; Height: 5'7"; Weight: 165 lbs; Hair: Brown; Eyes: Green; Languages: English, French, German, Italian, Japanese.

COST: abilities 30, BAB 9, BDB 8, skills 37, feats 18, powers 48, weakness 0. Total 150.


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 4, 2004)

Well, that's _three_ Int 20 characters and counting...and somebody spent more than me on skills! I wasn't expecting that!


----------



## Radiant (Aug 4, 2004)

*looks around*

nope, deffinatly don't have a character who's smart enough for this around.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 4, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Well, that's _three_ Int 20 characters and counting...and somebody spent more than me on skills! I wasn't expecting that!





I think we could throw together one heck of an ad hoc metahuman research team.  Researchers and lab rats in one.


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 4, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> I think we could throw together one heck of an ad hoc metahuman research team.  Researchers and lab rats in one.




You know, I was thinking the same thing. I mean, Christopher's already been doing a bit of that using himself as the text subject...it's just he's been doing it in the lab belonging to the evil megacorp of doom, which isn't the safest idea. All he needs to do is forget to clean up after himself the once and things could all go a bit pear-shaped.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 4, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> ...and somebody spent more than me on skills! I wasn't expecting that!




Hehe... taking Super-Charisma would have been a bit more advantageous, but wasn't fitting in the concept. But I must tell that I would have spend a bit more, if I could have scratch a point here and there 



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> I think we could throw together one heck of an ad hoc metahuman research team.  Researchers and lab rats in one.




Ok, I take care of the Public Relation of the lab. And I'll find your money, but I will ask you only one thing, don't ask from where I get it


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 4, 2004)

I think I'll take care of publc relations, +22 to diplomacy not including fame, attractive, or the synergies from 5 ranks Sense Motive, Bluff, or Psychology.

You realize we have 2 of each of the following:
Mental Blast
ESP
Teleportation


----------



## buzzard (Aug 4, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Well, that's _three_ Int 20 characters and counting...and somebody spent more than me on skills! I wasn't expecting that!




Yep, but only one has super intelligence. 
Yes, I will be giving help after class. 

buzzard


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 4, 2004)

I guess that means I get to give out diplomacy lessons.


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 4, 2004)

Hah! Your scientific skills are still inferior to mine, super-intelligence or no!   
I admit, Super-Int would have been a more cost-effective way to build my guy, but it didn't fit the concept. He's *only* at the peak of normal human intelligence, after all.


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey Shalimar, where's Charismatic Dodge from? And what exactly does it do? It sounds like exactly the ability I need to finish a Charisma-heavy character I've been struggling with for some time, since in the main book there's no way to boost your Defense or avoid attacks using Charisma..


----------



## Keia (Aug 4, 2004)

Way too late for this one it appears.

consider me on the list of alternates

Keia


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 4, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Hey Shalimar, where's Charismatic Dodge from? And what exactly does it do? It sounds like exactly the ability I need to finish a Charisma-heavy character I've been struggling with for some time, since in the main book there's no way to boost your Defense or avoid attacks using Charisma..



Charismatic dodge is just the dodge bonus from the Super-Dex power.  All it is, is a dodge bonus with SFX being that her charisma makes it more difficult for other people to want to hit her.  Its just an effect with different justification then from super-dex version.


----------



## buzzard (Aug 4, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Hah! Your scientific skills are still inferior to mine, super-intelligence or no!




Considering he's a mathematician, that should be expected. Nobody can touch him in his field. 

"And for my next trick, I will square the circle. "

buzzard


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm gonna feel bad once I finish up stats... all I'm going to have are Charisma skills (without Sup. Charisma), average academic skills, and a good Profession skill... nothing like you MENSA maniacs... but I'll be able to sell you a nice house...


----------



## Velmont (Aug 4, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I think I'll take care of publc relations, +22 to diplomacy not including fame, attractive, or the synergies from 5 ranks Sense Motive, Bluff, or Psychology.




It is not only the appearance, but the connection that are important too, and I have more than you. And anyway, I'll just have to carry salt on me an spread it on you before you do your speech, and you'll be fastly fired 

But I am wondering something. If you can't tell a lie, why did you invest in bluff?


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 4, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> You realize we have 2 of each of the following:
> Mental Blast
> ESP
> Teleportation





Well... then we'll have a good depth chart...


----------



## Calinon (Aug 4, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> I'm gonna feel bad once I finish up stats... all I'm going to have are Charisma skills (without Sup. Charisma), average academic skills, and a good Profession skill... nothing like you MENSA maniacs... but I'll be able to sell you a nice house...



And I'll be able to build the nice house... with a lab.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 4, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> It is not only the appearance, but the connection that are important too, and I have more than you. And anyway, I'll just have to carry salt on me an spread it on you before you do your speech, and you'll be fastly fired
> 
> But I am wondering something. If you can't tell a lie, why did you invest in bluff?



I am cartain Aine would be fine.  No one knows about the salt and Iron (both are work against the fae, mythologically speaking), so no one has any reason to carry either.  Besides, all she has to do is brush the salt off of her, and she is fine, an entirely normal gesturre if someone were to throw salt at you.

The other thing, even without using her powers to up her Charisma, she is at a base +12 before any synergy bonuses and there are at least 3 that could apply, as well as Attractive and fame.  So a possible +22 without her powers, still very good.

There is a difference between lying and bluffing.  She cannot say anything that is false, but she can mislead people and omit things.  Those are also part of bluffing just as much as out right lying.  I put the skill points into it to show that she knows what to say and what not to say to get someone to believe something that isn't true.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 4, 2004)

Well, there is one thing left to do if I can't make you a bad orator, it is to send my 60 minions on you and hope the number will have reason of you


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> And I'll be able to build the nice house... with a lab.




Hah!  We'll form a power syndicate... with your building prowess, and my sales prowess, you put up, I put people in...  We'll have those nerdy slide-ruler jockeys eating out of our money'ed fists in no time!


----------



## Mimic (Aug 4, 2004)

Heres Samantha, hope its what your looking for.

CHAMELEON 
PL: 10
Name: Samantha (Sam) Crayton
Size: Medium
Gender: Femail
Age: 17
Height: 5'8"
Weight: 115
Hair: Brown
Eyes: Brown

*ABILITIES*
STR      12    +1
DEX      17    +11
CON      14    +2
INT      14    +2
WIS      12    +1
CHA      16    +3

*SAVES*
DMG      +2
FORT     +2
REF      +13
WILL     +1

*MOVEMENT*
INIT         +11
SPEED     30/60/120

*COMBAT*
BASE DEF      3
DEF           25
FLAT          17
MENTAL        14

BASE ATT      2
MELEE         +5
RANGED        +5
MENTAL        +3

*SKILLS*
Acrobatics*  [12/1]
Balance  [13/2]
Bluff  [4/1]
Climb  [2/1]
Concentration  [1]
Diplomacy  [4/1]
Disguise  [7/4]
Drive*  [12/1]
Escape Artist  [12/1]
Forgery  [2]
Gather Info  [3]
Hide  [13/2]
Intimidate  [3]
Jump  [1]
Listen  [1]
Move Silent  [12/1]
Perform  [7/4]
Read Lips*  [3/1]
Search  [2]
Sense Motive  [3/2]
Sleight/Hand*  [12/1]
Spot  [5/4]
Survival  [1]
Swim  [1]
Taunt  [9/6]

*FEATS*
 Dodge (+1 def, or +2 def to one opponent)
 Instant Stand (standing up is a free action)
 Evasion (use ref save instead of dmg save)
 Lightning Reflexes (+2 ref saves)

* POWERS*
 Shapeshift [+10]
  extra: protection [+10]
  extra: exact [+10]
 Voice Minicry
 Super-Dexerity [+8]
 Weapon - escrima stick (stun) [+8]
 extra attack
 Combat sense [+4]

*COST*
abilities    [25]
base att     [6]
base def     [6]
skills       [17]
feats        [8]
powers       [88]
weakness     [0]


----------



## Mimic (Aug 4, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> -Enchanting Prescence +10(effects: Charismatic Dodge, Super Charisma, Intimidating Prescence, Subtle; net 4pp; stunt)
> -Stuning Aura +10(effects: Stun, Area, Concentration, Sustained, Selective, Subtle; Flaws: Full Action, Touch Range; net 4pp; stunt)
> -Cloak of Glamor +10(effects: Invisibility, Area, Selective, Subtle; net 4pp; stunt)
> -Wil 'O the Wisp +10(effects: Snare, Area, Mental, Subtle; 4pp, stunt)




Can you take all those extras as part of the stunt without paying for them?

For the low cost of 8 points you are getting around 200 points in powers. I realise that you can only use one stunt at a time but that doesn't seem to equal out the benift that you are getting.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 4, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Can you take all those extras as part of the stunt without paying for them?
> 
> For the low cost of 8 points you are getting around 200 points in powers. I realise that you can only use then one stunt at a time but that doesn't seem to equal out the benift that you are getting.



Actually, yes, you can.  A direct example is the Alternate form power with extra forms as power stunts.  It runs according to the secondary effect rules in the core rulebook, and that the Annual #1 expands, but really its all in the core.  Look at Elementor from Project Daedlus, or at Tempest from Tokiwong's Generation: Legacy game.  So long as the Secondary effect has the same net cost per rank, its good to go, and even that is not neccessarily true.  You could power stunt a +10 EB to get +8 EB with a 10 foot area if you wanted.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 4, 2004)

I think there might be some confusion about using stunts to acquire secondary effects.  It is only allowed when taking secondary effects that are of the same core type as the base power.  In Shalimar's case, that might be a problem as Enchanting Presence is an "Ability" type power...so only other secondary effects of the type "Ability" can be bought as stunts.  Unfortunately, the secondary effects listed fall under "Attack", "Illusion", and "Attack", respectively.

I think the Alternate Form example is a case where all of the secondary effects are still part of "Transformation" type power.  As a GM, though, I'd be very hesitant to let a player take many additional forms with that power as stunts due to the incredible variety of powers they could have for little cost.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 4, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> No character can spend more then 50 points on any *single* power including extras, flaws, and power stunts



 Happycrapnappies, I just spent two hours trying to work out what to do with so many points and being already topped out on powers before I saw the key adjective there. Guess I need to take basic literacy off my character sheet. 

 Back to the numbers...


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 4, 2004)

Shrug, its up to Toki as far as who he selects for the game and what he will allow.  It is of note that Secondary Effects do not need to be of the same type as the main power, so long as the secondary effect does not function while the regular power is functioning, and vice versa (With GM Permision).  The example that was used to illustrate that point was taking flight as a secondary effect of fire control with the caveat that using the fire control would make you drop like a stone.  This is from the updated rules and errata from the Revised Core and the Annual.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks to Mimic, who's formatting I'm stealing without any shame or guilt.

*Teslan*
   PL: 10
   Name: Jan Sverak
   Size: Medium
   Gender: Male
   Age: 25
   Height: 5'9"
   Weight: 120
   Hair: Blond
   Eyes: Blue

*ABILITIES*
   STR      10    +0
   DEX      16 +3
   CON      14    +2
   INT 20    +5
   WIS      14 +2
   CHA      12 +1

*SAVES*
   DMG      +2/+12 with force field
   FORT     +7
   REF      +8
   WILL     +2

*MOVEMENT*
   INIT         +7
   SPEED     30/60/120

*COMBAT*
   BASE DEF 2
   DEF 15
   FLAT 12
   MENTAL        14

   BASE ATT 1
   MELEE         +1
   RANGED        +4/+5 with energy blast/+6 if within point blank range
   MENTAL        +3

*SKILLS*
  Computers +11
  Diplomacy +11
  Drive +5
  Knowledge (Medieval History) +21
  Languages (Czech [native], English, French, German, Latin, Old English, Russian)
  Science (Archaeology) +11
  Science (Physics) +7
  Sense Motive +15
  Spot +8
  Swim +4

*FEATS*
  Attack Focus (energy blast)
  Fame (very public power manifestation, first Czech elite)
  Far Shot
  Improved Initiative
  Photographic Memory
  Point Blank Shot
  Precise Shot
  Radio Hearing
  Radio Broadcasting
  Rapid Healing
  Skill Focus (Medieval History)

* POWERS
*Absorption (to healing) +5
  Flaw: electricity only

  Amazing Save (Reflex) +5
  Extra: and Fortitude

  Electricity Control +10
  Extra: Flight
  Stunt: Drain Electricity

  Force Field +10

*COST*
   abilities    [26]
   base att     [3]
   base def     [4]
   skills       [33]
   feats        [22]
   powers       [62]
   weakness     [0]
    I decided to get creative (which is never good) and do something that seemed clever (so it won’t be). I beg the forgiveness of speakers of British English for my no doubt incompetent and misguided, if feeble, efforts at emulating it for role-playing purposes.

 Partial transcript of a recent interview with The Guardian.    Guardian: Could you tell us something of your background?

     Jan Sverak: I was born and raised in London after my parents fled Czechoslovakia. They were idealists and met in the streets during the Prague Spring. But when the crackdown came they managed to hide themselves and decided they had to flee or they would eventually be found and shot. With some help from family friends, they managed to escape several years later over the border into Germany.

     They found work first as translators, and saved enough money over a few years to move to London. At the time they didn’t think they should have a child until they could safely return home, but you have to remember that back then it seemed like the Cold War would go on forever. These were the days before Lech Walensa and Solidarity. Things looked very much like they did when Stalin still lived. So after a few years they gave it up and had me.

     G: This would be 1979?

     J: That’s right. By then they were well-established in London and doing well enough. They could afford to provided good schooling, which I am grateful for. Settled in though they were, the dream of going home – it was always ‘home,’ never ‘Czechoslovakia’ – never left them and after the Velvet Revolution they just had to go. 

     I did not like it there. I have no grudge against Prague, but despite my father’s insistence on always speaking Czech at home I had lived my whole life in the UK. I had no Czech friends and we were not close to our relations behind the Curtain. Going there was very strange. I did make some friends, but my home was here.

     G: Your father became involved with politics on the nationalist right. Did that have anything to do with your decision to return to Britain for university?

     J: [laughs] Right to the point! Very well, I don’t agree with the politics my father has promoted since we returned to Czechia. That’s no secret to anyone who knows me. But it wasn’t as though he drove me out because I wasn’t a Eurosceptic. I came back to the UK because it is my home. My life was here.

     G: Your mother left at nearly the same time. 

     J: She did. She had a very generous offer to teach Czech literature in Canada and did not like the life of a politician’s wife. She did not want to be Mr. Sverak’s wife.

     G: But she didn’t leave because of her husband’s new political affiliations?

   J: Not at all. Anyway, it’s only a few hours by air to Prague.

     G: Some weeks ago you had a bit of an accident at Oxford.

     J: [laughs] That’s a fine way to put it! But I suppose it wasn’t intentional.

     G: Could you share your impressions of the event.

     J: My first thought was that this kind of thing only happens to Americans. [laugh] I was very afraid of course. How could you be much else when a great arc of electricity is shooting right at your chest and roaring all the way? I was struck by manmade lightning, more or less.

     G: But you survived.

 J: Thanks to that comet, I suppose. I tell you I’m well-disposed towards it now, except for the physics I’ve been learning because of the whole incident. My ineptitude with maths is well-known in certain quarters.    G: There’ve been conflicting reports. Exactly what can you do?

     J: I can operate an automobile as well as any Briton and I’m a fair swimmer. I speak several languages fluently and I can hold up my end of an intelligent discussion of the geopolitics of Norman England, Capetian France, or the Holy Roman Empire of the same period. But you want to know about my other abilities, I suppose. One can’t get a profile in the Guardian based on charm alone.

 G: [laughs] I suppose not.

 J: Did you know Tesla coils disrupt television and radio signals? Since being struck I’ve been my own radio station. I spend a lot of time listening to the BBC. I can broadcast too, but I’ve been asked not to. I wouldn’t want to interrupt someone’s favorite programme.

 G: But that isn’t all of it?

 J: No. I can absorb electricity and use it to heal myself, which is how I survived being struck in the first place, and I can drain power sources just as easily.   G: Does it hurt you at all? How does it feel to have all of that electricity running through your body?

 J: No, it doesn’t hurt. It’s rather pleasant. I can generate a current too.    G: So if the Guardian should ever have a blackout before a deadline…

   J: By all means, ring me up!


 G: How has your life changed since the incident?

 J: It’s been very strange. The Physics department feels responsible for me, so they’ve been very helpful. But they want to poke and prod me a bit too, which I must confess can leave me a bit bad-tempered.   G: You’re the first Czech to have these abilities. Has that affected you?

 J: I suppose it has some. I’ve received some very flattering offers to go over and speak. But nobody wants to hear what I think of Innocent III or even Jan Hus. Those are the things I expected to be asked to speak on. I guess it’s a bit like being a footballer or something.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 5, 2004)

Even though what I had works within the annual and revised core, I can alter it to work with the old book.

I added Super-Charisma as an effect to the main power, I also flawed the power to nomal range instead of sight.  Same net cost, same secondary effects, just the super charisma is now in 2 of the power modes.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 5, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Thanks to Mimic, who's formatting I'm stealing without any shame or guilt.




Thief, thief...



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> Even though what I had works within the annual and revised core, I can alter it to work with the old book.




Don't change anything on my account, I was just wondering if you could do it.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 5, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Don't change anything on my account, I was just wondering if you could do it.



Its legal, just at the GMs discretion.  The way I originally had it was from revised editon, this way is from the older core.


----------



## buzzard (Aug 5, 2004)

Unneeded


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 5, 2004)

Christopher Jones


Christopher Jones has always been a little abnormal. Even before the passing of the comet granted him super-powers, he was always a little different. The only child of a well-off middle class family in the Midlands of England, Christopher went to the best school in the area. There, the teachers discovered that Christopher was a genius.  His incredible natural intelligence was readily apparent, and he moved up several classes in the space of a few months. Nothing challenged him, and as a result he became lazy, slacking off and having fun, his cleverness and near photographic memory carrying him through school with near-perfect grades in exchange for little or no effort. Only one aspect of learning could hold Chris’s interest; science. He devoured scientific textbooks avidly, committing formulae to memory, reading both deeply and widely. Christopher went to university a year early at the age of 17, easily gaining entrance to Oxford, completed a degree in Biology in the space of two years (half the usual time), and then went back to do another one, focusing on Genetics. Christopher also has degree-level knowledge of Chemistry and Physics, though no formal qualifications in them. Yet although he did phenomenally in his courses, and although Science fascinated him, Christopher still felt incomplete somehow. It was all too easy; he was able to study, party, take self-defense classes and take up gymnastics, and yet it still felt like he wasn’t really challenging himself. He felt like he was waiting for the other shoe to fall. 

Christopher finished his second degree, and was immediately snatched up by a company to help develop their genetically modified food products. It involved moving to America, but Chris didn’t really mind. The pay was excellent, the hours easy..and yet Christopher still felt an itch at the back of his head, telling him it wasn‘t enough. He continued his efforts to fill his hours, working overtime and having an active social life. He met Kelly at one of the many parties he managed to get invited to, and the two of them hit it off immediately. It looked like Christopher’s life was going brilliantly; he was rich, had job security and still managed to have a social life, but he still found himself at a loss sometimes, feeling a little detached from the life he was living. It was all too..easy. 

A week ago, things got a little more interesting. Christopher was working late in the lab, wanting to finish off some important work. He began inputing his findings into his computer..and suddenly began typing faster than seemed humanly possible. Christopher stopped, not quite believing what had just happened, and decided he must be suffering from lack of sleep. He got up and headed for the door..only to smash into it as he covered the intervening space in less than a second. Shaken, Christopher staggered to his feet. Experimentally, he moved to a corner of the room, and found himself halfway up the wall! Crashing to the floor again as he stopped moving, Christopher once again levered himself to his feet. He stayed very late that night, taking samples of his blood and examining them with the lab’s facilities. Christopher took sick leave over the next several days, taking time to adapt to his abilities and learn at least a rudimentary control over them. He found that it was mostly instinctive, and as long as he didn’t panic, remarkably easy. Finally, Christopher had found something his intelligence hadn’t prepared him for, and he revelled in it; though the irony of his situation has not escaped him. He, the man who always felt he had too much free time, can now complete tasks in the blink of an eye, leaving him even more free time. Now that this is the case, Chris is toying with the idea of using these powers to do some good, though what exactly is another matter. However, he’s not quite managed to convince himself to actually do anything with his abilities, torn between putting his powers to some use and keeping them a secret. Meanwhile, he continues his secret examinations of himself after hours in the lab, trying to understand why and how he has gained these powers…and what to do about them. To his friends, Christopher seems to have changed in the last few days; he's been more distant than usual, has actually politely declined invitations to parties (distinctly unusual) and seems to be spending as much time as he can in the lab.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 6, 2004)

Probably be choosing the cast very soon, hopefully be up and running this coming week


----------



## Samnell (Aug 7, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Probably be choosing the cast very soon, hopefully be up and running this coming week



 Well it's a few days later than planned, but Jan has a BG now if it's any help.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 7, 2004)

Heh, I didn't think fully developed backgrounds were needed until selection was done


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Frida Freling*

Str 10
Dex 10
Con 10
Int 16
Wis 14
Cha 16

BAB 1
Melee: +1
Ranged: +1
Mental: +3

BDB 2
Def 12
Flat 10
Mental 14

Saves:
Damage: +0
Fort: +0
Ref: +0
Will: +2


*Skills:*
Bluff +11/8
Computers +4/2
Diplomacy +15/8
Gather Information +13/8
Knowledge (Culture) +7/5
Knowledge (History) +7/5
Languages (German, English, French, Russian)
Listen +16/8
Profession (Realtor) +10/8
Science (Mathematics) +7/4
Sense Motive +10/8
Search +12/4
Spot +16/8

*Feats:*
Attractive
Blindfight
Trance
Wealth

*Powers:*
ESP (4pp) +8
	Extra: Telepathy
	Extra: Mental Protection

Super Senses (4pp +5) +6
	Extra: Telescopic Senses (Hearing)
	Extra: Sensory Protection 
Super-feat Extras: True Sight, Ultra-Hearing, Blindsight (Hearing), Darkvision, See Invisibility

Postcognition (3pp) +6

Points: Att 16, BAB 3, BDB 4, Skills 40, Feats 8, Powers 79


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 8, 2004)

*Cast Choices*

The following characters have been chosen for Elite: year One; tried to get a good spread of various characters and personalities.  Without further ado, I will list them out.  The following players are in Mordane76 as *Frida Frelling*, Mimic as *Samantha Crayton*, Samnell as *Jan Sverak*, Synchronicity as *Christopher Jones*, Calinon as *Jason McAllister*, and Rybaer as *Gordon Aster*.

More to come later on important characters in Elite: Year One and stuff.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 8, 2004)

Yay, perfect timing   Two days off to spend some time on my novel... rrrr... background


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 8, 2004)

Cool beans.    Glad to be aboard.  I'll tighten up my personality and other background material.  Anything else you need from us before we get started?


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 8, 2004)

What Rybaer said. Also, are you using the optional Wealth feats? Since they are technically optional rules, I like to check. Finally, thanks for letting me in!


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 9, 2004)

Sure if you want to select the feat it will reflect in game without it, you are assumed to be middle class or lower


----------



## buzzard (Aug 9, 2004)

Shouldn't have wasted the time of that background then I suppose. 

buzzard


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 9, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Cool beans.    Glad to be aboard.  I'll tighten up my personality and other background material.  Anything else you need from us before we get started?



 Please post finished character and background in the Rogue's Gallery  right here.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 9, 2004)

*Major Characters of Elite: Year One*

*Doctor Bashar Hudabo
Species:* Baseline (?)
*Powers & Capabilities:* Dr. Hudabo is incredibly brilliant and is an authority in genome research.  He does not show any overt superhuman abilities, and is a thinker pure ad simple.  His knowledge of the sciences is second to none.
*Short Bio:* Hailing from Ethiopia, Doctor Hudabo is a brilliant geneticist and one of the leads on a team formed by the United Nations to investigate this new worldwide phenomenon.  He is brilliant, and his theories and research into the human genome are second to none.  He is focused, and approaching his late thirties.  He throws himself into his work, and many suspect that his intellect may be even beyond the normal scope of human though quantifying that talent is at this point in time impossible to gauge or quantify.

*Hazel McTaggert
Species:* Baseline
*Powers & Capabilities:* Hazel is a grad student working on her doctorate, and with sheer luck landed a position on Dr. Hudabo’s team.  She is a baseline and very smart but not brilliant by any means, but a hard worker and willing to do as told.  She is a career woman and believes that she is working for the best interest of the future.
*Short Bio:* Hazel is a young doctor to be from Ireland, she is smart, witty, and attractive and a baseline.  She is a little terrified at the notion of what these “new” humans may portend but is willing to approach the idea with an open mind.  She is single, and a devoted career woman.  She respects Dr. Hudabo and was surprised when she was chosen to join his panel and team of experts to investigate this new phenomenon.


*Dr. Petrova Stockov
Species:* Baseline
*Powers & Capabilities:* Brilliant is a word that Dr. Stockov is used to hearing.  She is a mechanical genius and a master of any field of science she puts her mind to.  She is one of the brightest minds on the planet, and her intellect is her greatest asset.
*Short Bio:* Dr. Stockov wanted to be the head of the project that Dr. Hudabo is now leading up.  She is now just a panel member, and subordinate to him, a position she can’t stand.  She is petulant, selfish, and extremely brilliant.  But she is also usually a professional, and very much a strong woman.  She focuses on the effects and capabilities that these new humans can achieve, making it the focus of her work.  Trying to understand just how they can break the physical laws of the universe.

*Mr. McKain
Species:* Assumed Baseline
*Powers & Capabilities:* Largely unknown, it is suspected he is a brilliant and ruthless entrepreneur and well versed in keeping his company one step ahead of the competition.  He donates sizeable funds to aid in the research of the new phenomena.
*Short Bio:* Mr. McKain the CEO of McKain Enterprises is a mystery to most the reclusive McKain is an economic force in the world.  His software firm seems to always be one step ahead of the competition, with branches that delve into genome research and robotics.  No one has seen Mr. McKain in years, the last known photo of him appearing publicly was just about five years ago; not much is known about his family.  It is known that he has two children, and that is wife passed some time ago.

*Michael “Miracle Kid” McCoy
Species:* Elite
*Powers & Capabilities:* Michael can generate fields of force, which seem to defend him from arm.  He was able to shield himself from an oncoming semi-truck, and has even proven that he can survive small arms fire in a stunt for TV.  He can also manipulate this “force” to fly, a incredible ability he has exploited several times.
*Short Bio:* Michael is, or at least was an ordinary sixteen year old kid out of Oklahoma City.  Until he was almost killed by a semi-truck and created a force shield that saved his life; the incident became a national sensation a week later when his story appeared on the news with footage of him demonstrating these new abilities.  He became a media darling despite the frequent and often cries that he was a fake.  But as more and more people came out with their stories and abilities he became known as the first, the Miracle Kid.  He is currently still living in Oklahoma City and working some deals with Hollywood for his story.

*Charles Grant
Species:* Baseline
*Powers & Capabilities:* Charles is the product of several military special operations programs.  He is a close combat specialist and a highly trained Black Ops. Soldier turned mercenary working for the highest bidder.  He has very few if any morals, but his performance record has kept him in high demand.  He is just a baseline though, and has his limits.
*Short Bio:* Major Grant was a model soldier in the United States Army, and also one of the best trained assassins on the United States payroll.  He performed several Black Ops in the Middle East, and across South America.  But when Charles left the service, he found he was good at only one thing.  Killing people and breaking other people’s stuff, so he became a mercenary and pulled in much more money then he ever did working for Uncle Sam.  Despite his model career, Charles was not a patriot.  He was a killing machine.

*General Marshall James
Species:* Baseline
*Powers & Capabilities:* Marshall is the commanding officer of Joint Task Force Adam formed to observe and contain violent new humans.  He has access to military grade weapons, hi-tech weaponry, and resources.  He is a well-trained baseline.
*Short Bio:* Gen. James is a lifer, he worked with Major Grant, and is a combat specialist.  He is methodical, patriotic, and utterly ruthless when it comes to his work.  Being put in charge of the JTFA is perhaps the most unique and challenging position he has been placed in.  Thankfully he is surrounded by the some of the worlds brightest and best, and his almost limitless resources at his disposal give him some confidence that he can handle these mutations quickly and efficiently, although if it were up to him, those that didn’t sign with the United States government, should be eliminated outright.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 9, 2004)

Just in case, the Legacy universe is in its infancy.  The modern setting, most elites tend to use code-names sometimes, but a great many don’t.  I don’t mind the idea of codenames but that will probably be a name that won’t get used for a long time, this is about people and powers, and how the world will change with them, because of them, and just what it may do to those they care around them.

Anyways, we should be starting sometime this week, once all the characters are posted.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 9, 2004)

Some very recognizeable folks on the NPC list.  And a few I can't recall, but probably should be recalling.  I went through it and found myself going "Baseline my butt" when I hit Stokov heh.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 9, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Some very recognizeable folks on the NPC list.  And a few I can't recall, but probably should be recalling.  I went through it and found myself going "Baseline my butt" when I hit Stokov heh.



 Yeah more names to follow your characters may not know these people but they will be important in one way or another... and with all characters posted I will give them once over and the issue should start sometime this week  

I would appreciate it if you post what your character would most likely be engaged in at the start of the game so I can incorporate it, think morning time, Thursday July 15th, 2004


----------



## Calinon (Aug 9, 2004)

Jason would either be at home getting ready for work and making sure Alan wasn't going to be lazy all day again, or already at work on a construction sight of your choosing.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 10, 2004)

Sam would be getting ready to go to school.

 Just realised that she is the youngest character everyone else is in thier 20s, is this going to be a problem? Do you want me to up her age?


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 10, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Sam would be getting ready to go to school.
> 
> Just realised that she is the youngest character everyone else is in thier 20s, is this going to be a problem? Do you want me to up her age?



 It is fine... she isn't too young.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 10, 2004)

Gordon would most likely be at his desk in the physics department building at Standford, reading technical papers half-heartedly.  He's still coming to terms with his powers and has lost much of his interest in doing research.  However, for the moment his modest wages as a post-doc are all that's paying the bills so he still comes to the lab daily.

Alternatively, he might be at the Stanford Linear Accelerator Center, helping do some hands on work for a sub-atomic particle experiment.  (This might make for a more interesting setting if that would be helpful.)


----------



## Mimic (Aug 10, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Gordon Aster - "Bender"




Anyone else think of Futurerama...


----------



## Calinon (Aug 10, 2004)

Do I preach to you when you're lying stoned in the gutter?  Nooooo.


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 10, 2004)

Frida would be doing what many Germans do -- going to the nearby market and buying fresh food for meals for that day.  Some starchy and green vegetables, a cut of pork, some milk, a quarter pound of flour... some spices... mmm...


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 10, 2004)

Wouldn't it be night (or late afternoon) in Germany if its morning in the US?


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 10, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Anyone else think of Futurerama...




That occured to me after the fact.  The alternative, "Folder", sounded too much like an office supply clerk.  So far, it's just an idea anyway.  Perhaps something that doesn't evoke images of a lecherous, alcoholic robot will come about.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 10, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Perhaps something that doesn't evoke images of a lecherous, alcoholic robot will come about.




Bender rocks man and don't let anyone tell you different.


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 10, 2004)

Hmm, morning time. Chris gets to work about 9 am, traffic permitting. He then looks over his notes and works through until 1ish, when he has lunch. So depending on how early morning, either on his way to work or already there, doing...genetic-y things. (says the man who's getting a degree in English Lit and has no scientific leanings at all...)


----------



## Calinon (Aug 10, 2004)

Har har, gentic-y 

Jason does construction-y things, so says the accountant who could probably cut his hand off with a wrench.


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 10, 2004)

True, but Tokiwong didn't specify WHERE in the world it was morning...  

There's usually a six-hour difference between the East Coast of the US and Central Europe, so... if it's early morning in the US, it will be mid-afternoon in Berlin.  If I need to be doing something different because of that, I suppose I would be in my office by that point, but it wouldn't be too much longer before I'd be closing up for the day unless I had a client scheduled for that afternoon/evening.


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 10, 2004)

For all we know, Toki could have meant relative morning time. The powers of the GMs are many and varied, and such manipulation of the basic principles of time and space are as childs play to them...or so it is whispered.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 10, 2004)

If morning means morning in the Americas, then Jan's probably in a library somewhere trying to read some monk's handwriting from a thousand years ago. If morning is morning in the UK, then Jan's probably grudgingly cooperating with the Oxford physics department's latest ideas for tests and measurements.

 And we'll leave it at a generic "tests" because like Synchronicity my education is chiefly in the humanities.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 11, 2004)

Initial game post coming soon


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 12, 2004)

Game on chaps... time to have fun  Right HERE!


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 12, 2004)

Toki, hope you don't mind me using the same comic-book style thing as you did in the opening. I figured since it is kind of the introduction post for the character, it was justified...


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 12, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Toki, hope you don't mind me using the same comic-book style thing as you did in the opening. I figured since it is kind of the introduction post for the character, it was justified...



 Looks good to me


----------



## Mimic (Aug 21, 2004)

> Todd sighs, “It isn’t that easy though,” he looks into Sam’s eyes, “because how do you tell your girlfriend you are in love with her best friend,” he says as if took great strength to muster the words.




So, what are the chances that its some other best friend?

.... yea that's what I thought.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 22, 2004)

Wow, Dr. Hudabo's first name, I was wondering if he had one...


----------



## Calinon (Aug 23, 2004)

It feels like Jason is getting drafted by some ultra-scummy shadow organization akin to the mob.  The only thing missing is the accents!

"Yus bes do wut wes says yus do, right Tommy?"

"That's right, boss!  That's right!"

"An yus bes not tell nobody, right Tommy?"

"You bet, boss!  Better not tell nobody!"

<proceed with cracking of knuckles>


----------



## Samnell (Aug 26, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Samnell to clarify Mrs. Weezelbottom didn't speak, my bad, the girl did
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 As if Jan would know the name of the first girl he kissed. What kind of guy do you think he is?


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 26, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> As if Jan would know the name of the first girl he kissed. What kind of guy do you think he is?



 sounds good to me


----------



## Mimic (Aug 26, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Vicky Vale reporting here live...




Couldn't help but laugh at that and then I wondered if Batman was going to show up.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 27, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> sounds good to me



 I corrected Jan's post for the little confusion and gave the girl a name, btw.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 28, 2004)

Yow, this could be bad for Jason


----------



## Mimic (Aug 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Yow, this could be bad for Jason




I think they are there for a different reason...


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 29, 2004)

out of town till thursday, road tripping


----------



## Calinon (Aug 29, 2004)

Road Trip!!!


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 29, 2004)

Do we have to eat a mouse?


----------



## Calinon (Sep 4, 2004)

Evil government agents abound... 

I manage to disarm one, and still he kills someone!  Or at least graphically shot someone.  Man, talk about evil government agents.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I manage to disarm one, and still he kills someone! Or at least graphically shot someone. Man, talk about evil government agents.



 Don't forget the evil aliens. I mean the evil government agents might shoot you full of drugs or bullets, but evil aliens have a whole different set of hobbies. And Jan's not even a hairy, shirtless trucker.


----------



## Mordane76 (Sep 4, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> And Jan's not even a hairy, shirtless trucker.




Actually... you are.  The aliens just made you _think_ you weren't.  That's one of their hobbies...


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 4, 2004)

aliens... what are these aliens you speak of?


----------



## Calinon (Sep 5, 2004)

I dunno about no aliens; I just know these FBI/Black Ops dudes are ranking right up there on the evil scale right around WalMart level... and that is pretty danged evil.

Take _that_ nice quiet life!


----------



## Calinon (Sep 8, 2004)

Heh, as I posted I was trying to figure if the 'dead' girl was going to explode or something.  But Jason's spooked, and really can't take out 5 armed gunmen, nor does he want his kid brother anywhere near them, so retreat is the better part of valor, right?


----------



## Mimic (Sep 21, 2004)

Didn't forget about us did you Toki?


----------

